# 8n Snow Chains. 7' plow



## dkirwin87 (Mar 9, 2021)

Hello Everyone,
I have a set of barely used snow chains for an 8n, if they have 2hrs on them its alot. Let me know if anyone is interested. I also have a 7' fisher plow and a custom bracket to mount on a wagner loader that will be going up for sale shortly. This setup worked great for my snow plowing the last number of years, but I and my 8n are moving to a snow free climate.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hello dkirwin87, welcome to the tractor forum.

Post these items in the "classifieds" section as well. Good luck with your move to the warmer climate.


----------



## dkirwin87 (Mar 9, 2021)

sixbales said:


> Hello dkirwin87, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> Post these items in the "classifieds" section as well. Good luck with your move to the warmer climate.


Thank you, I will post in classifieds as well with some photos.


----------



## Joe.S.AK (Nov 26, 2020)

I ended up buying the chains for next winter, but that plow seems to be a good'un for someone. - Joe -


----------



## Joe.S.AK (Nov 26, 2020)

The chains arrived in perfect condition and they've been put away to wait for next winter. Mighty fine looking ones they are, too. - Joe -


----------

